# here goes it...Please assist me...



## petalz (Jun 23, 2004)

alright, today I will put what my standard work out/food diet looks like up until now, without reccommendations from others:

monday: 5:30am coffee
6-7am: gym: cardio on empty stomach (1 hr, split 20/20/20/ on either eliptical on highest incline, bike, power walk w/weights for 10 min then run @ 7.3 for 10 min, or rotate in the stair climber.)  when I have a cardio day I mix it up, also HIIT.
8am in car: banana (after showering and getting ready at the gym)
8:30am: Soy-Protein Shake
10:10am: 1 cup oatmeal w/ cinn & Splenda w/16 oz decaf tea
12:40pm: 4oz. chicken breast w/beverage of choice, water or diet something
2:20pm: 4 oz chicken breast w/salad
6:30 pm: 4oz boneless pork chop, fat trimmed
broccolli, side salad w/olive oil & vinegar
then I am stuffed for the day (???)

rest of my work-out week:

tues: gym from 9am-10am: legs 
wed: gym 6am-7am: shoulders/chest
thurs: gym 6am-7am: back/bi's/tri's
fri: gym 6am-7am: cardio
saturday:9-10am: legs

usually my diet is very similar to this each day, I switch up choices of veggies and lean meats. Before I lift weights I have 2 tbsp of natural pb. for snacks in between I will have an apple or soy protien shake.
I bought fish oil caps but havent used them yet. 
I am small,5"1 and 102 lbs, female, 23. dont have exact measurements yet.
I want to develop more definition and muscle but don't want to go overboard. I have a petiete frame and want to maintain a petite frame but w/nice tone, definition, and muscle. I havent incorporated a refeed day yet. 

so any feedback on this? where am I heading if I continue this routine? I started this routine about 3 1/2 weeks ago. I am a health freak and love exersicing and lifting. Thats why I love this site! I want to make sure I do everything correctly, and the most healthiest way as well. So please feel free to send me tips


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

The first thing I would do is get rid of morning cardio.  At 5'1" and only 102 you are tiny.  I'm the same height but I weight alot more.  You don't need that much cardio especially if you are trying to add a bit of muscle.  Stick with cardio 2-3 times a week after your workouts or on a seperate day.

Next, add that banana to your protein shake and maybe some PB in it too.

Your 10:10 meal MUST contain some protein.  Add a protein here.  That is a critical time to get some protein and carbs.

12:40 - add a veggie and some EFA's

2:20 Don't forget the EFA's   Also, I would add another carb here too.

You need another meal before bed.  How bout cottage cheese and PB.  You can't expect your body to go that long without protein.  You won't repair and that is just way too long to go without food.


----------



## petalz (Jun 23, 2004)

thanks Jodi,


I do cardio seperately, only 2x a week on mondays and fridays. But are you suggesting I do it after weight training instead? I will defenitely take your advice on adding in the foods as well. I just get full easy I guess, I eat every 2 hrs usually. That clip up there is one day out of the week I chose to post, I do eat more than that some days and sometimes up to 9 small meals, one before bed too.  It sucks cause I have a sit down job and when I eat I just sit at my desk and I dont have the oppurtunity to really burn anything off all day except during my morning work outs. So when I eat at work, I eat just enough to satisfy, not over do it, because then I am stuck just sitting there.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2004)

Petalz,
Jodi is one of the most knowledgeable people here. Put her advice to work for you .
Good Luck !
Gary


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 23, 2004)

good luck with your goals


----------

